# Westell 6100 problems



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

My Westell 6100 modem will not connect to the internet via ethernet cable, but USB works...when I plug directly into computer via ethernet cable, the light on the modem turns on, but it doesn't register on my computer or connect to the internet. First found this problem when trying to connect LinkSYS WRT120N router. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, disconnect the USB. Next, turn off the power to the modem for at least 30 seconds. Finally, connect ONLY the Ethernet and see if you can connect.


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

This still hasn't solved the problem, and I tried it after restarting my computer just to make sure.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect with an Ethernet cable to the modem, power cycle the modem for at least 30 seconds, boot in *Safe Mode with Networking*, and post the following information.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Ethernet Only



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> D:\Documents and Settings\Link Family>ipconfig /all
> ...


USB Only



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> D:\Documents and Settings\Link Family>ipconfig /all
> ...


Also, I plugged in the USB so I could connect to the internet without unplugging the ethernet cable, and it switched to USB on its own.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no Ethernet hardware that is recognized by Windows, that's the basic problem, not the modem.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Network Adapters > Westell Wirespeed Dual Connect Modem with USB plugged in
Network adapters disappears with ethernet plugged in
2 & 3. No symbols anywhere in Device Manager.


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Link90L said:


> 1. Network Adapters > Westell Wirespeed Dual Connect Modem with USB plugged in
> Network adapters disappears with ethernet plugged in
> 2 & 3. No symbols anywhere in Device Manager.


EDIT: There are four devices with yellow ! on them.

Other PCI Bridge Device
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller
Unknown Device


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright...I got into contact with my cousin, and we found out the problem...it was a missing driver, which I'm sure you were getting to...but anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, you are actually missing several drivers, the Yellow errors. That was point #3 in my original post. :wink:


----------

